# PlayStation 2 or a new Graphics Card..!!?



## koolent (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi there,

This is Kush Mishra and I am asking you for one thing..

I have a PC and a PS2..

The configuration of my PC is:

*CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8 GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR 2 Samsung
GPU: None
PSU: 220W (Stock)
Slot : PCI-E
Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate and Windows XP (Dual- Boot)
CPU Cooler : Cooler Master*

So, basically I want you to suggest whether I should buy a new Graphics card or continue with my PS2 ? 

If I upgrade my PC, It will Take up to Rs. 11k and my PS2 will nt take much..

Bt seriously tell me..


----------



## Sarath (Feb 10, 2012)

You can only play really old games on the PS2. Of course there are a ton of fun games and many epic ones too. But the graphics in todays date is outdated. I would suggest you to demo it yourself at a Sony center or some showroom to see whether you will like it. However if the graphics are fine with you then I strongly suggest the PS2. It's something a gamer has to go through. The library is amazing and many can't be found on PC or even the xbox of the old. 

I am not so sure about your PC. Wait for others to answer. I'm guessing your PC might have bottlenecks and not utilise a new gfx card completely.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

my suggestion goes with a gfx card+PSu combo - a lots of old , new and upcoming games can be played on a pc with a good gpu - Op still has a decent rig which can be spiced up for games with a new GPU and many PS2 games can be played on PC using emulators - so there's no point in investing in some outdated old tech. 

Get HD6790 @ 8.2k / *HD6850 @ 9.2k* and FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.2k /C*orsair CX430 v2* @ 2.4k


----------



## koolent (Feb 10, 2012)

All right .. 

Well thnx,,


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2012)

Well you have another option too. You can sell your PS2 , add the amount to 11k and get a new PS3.


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2012)

If you want to go with topgear  , then add 2 more Gigs of RAM.


----------



## digitaltab (Feb 10, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Well you have another option too. You can sell your PS2 , add the amount to 11k and get a new PS3.





or a xbox 360 4GB  around 14k


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Well you have another option too. You can sell your PS2 , add the amount to 11k and get a new PS3.



For gaming, it is bad option IMIO. Graphics quality of PC games is of no match for the games of xbox360 or ps2/3. 
My suggestion would be to get a new mid end graphics card like HD6790 or HD6850 along with a good PSU like Corsair CX430V2.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 10, 2012)

I think that OP's proccessor would be a bottleneck for 6850/6790. Better get 6670 GDDR5 model + corsair CX430. Also which monitor do you have koolent?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2012)

Dear Kush Mishra,

do u want make a World record by creating a so many threads on same topic?

Mods pls do the needful.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151761-right-graphics-card-my-system.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151944-best-best-configuration-plzz.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/152177-new-graphics-required-help.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/152449-need-twosome-upgrade-budget-12k.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/152511-playstation-2-new-graphics-card.html

Do not Spam...Read Books.
Reported!


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 10, 2012)

> It will Take up to Rs. 11k


nah dude . 2000 for a FSP PSU and another 4000 for a 5670. You don't have to go for a high end gpu, even a gpu like 5670 will serve you fine(considering you are planning for a PS2). , and you will be able to play many more games than a PS2 will allow. 
I am using a 4670 , and even play skyrim.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 10, 2012)

Stop Creating multiple threads for same reason.



Zangetsu said:


> Dear Kush Mishra,
> 
> do u want make a World record by creating a so many threads on same topic?
> 
> ...



@OP Stop Creating multiple threads for same reason.

That's too much, another thread you create for same reason and you'll be sent to holiday.


----------

